# Weight v diet



## Kernow Kid (Jun 29, 2014)

Hi guys,
My 7 month old V seems to have been at the same 23kg weight for almost three weeks now and I am concerned that I my not be feeding him enough. His lunch is 500gms of raw poultry necks, followed at supper time by 500gms of raw chicken mixed with 250gms of raw tripe, 125 grams of pasta or potatoes, 125gms of mash veggies, 25gms of extra strong cheese, cod liver oil and a raw beaten egg. He also has the occasional breakfast of wheat biscuits and goat's milk.
I don't really want to increase his amounts as I am afraid he may become bloated.

What do you guys think?


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

If you don't think he is gaining weight at an appropriate rate, you really only have one option: give him more calories. What form the calories take is up to you, as his owner. Remember, too, that any unwanted weight gain really is reversible. Keep a close eye on him, and if he seems to be getting too "chubby", cut back on the calories a little. It's really the only way.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Hopefully some of the forum members that feed raw will reply.
You need to look at your pup, not the scale to see if he is at the appropriate weight. 

The picture below is a good representation of what your pup should look like. The vizsla will fall between the thin and the ideal weight on the pictures. A little bit of rib showing, and a waist line. But the backbone and hip bones should never be well defined. These pups do go through thinner stages when going through a growth spurt, but the appetite will normally increase at the same time to cover the extra calories needed.


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

Looks like you're feeding him about 5% of his weight in chicken and tripe which is often plenty for an adult V, but since he's still young and growing I'd bump that up to 7-8%. As long as you rest him after, bloat won't be an issue. Other than just increasing the amount of meat, I'd consider adding in more variety. Beef, lamb, and offal, particularly liver will be more nutrient dense than chicken. Don't be afraid of fat—it's pure energy for these guys.


----------



## organicthoughts (Oct 9, 2012)

I add a supplement called Mineral Matrix to my pups raw diet. It is a goat whey powder full of trace minerals and nutrients. Might be something you can add to your pups diet as it helps with absorption and bulking up: http://www.stfrancisherbfarm.com/index.php?p=catalog&parent=1377&pg=

I'd also cut out the cheese and grains that you are adding to the diet.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

I love the advice on what can show & what should not show - I free feed - V's have growth spurts - the most important thing is how you exercise your pup - Vs are not weekend warriors - work them every day - this gives you a benchmark 4 what U feed & how much - no matter what the food choice !!!!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I used to free feed, and Cash and Lucy will self regulate. June not so much.
Cash also developed a food allergy, and has to eat a different food than the girls. If he gets into their food his ears turn bright red, and he starts itching. If I try and feed the girls Cash's type of food, Lucy refuses to eat it. 
I know they say if you wait long enough the dog will eat it. She's stronger willed than me, after 2 days I gave in.


----------



## Kernow Kid (Jun 29, 2014)

Guys, thank you all for the valued advice you have given.

The great thing that I have noticed with this fantastic forum is that the huge range of experience that owners have leads to a variety of advice that that may in part, or in full help the breed move forward.

I went walking with the breeder yesterday, and her 6 working Vizsla as she lives fairly local and she was happy that he wasn't thin, but also that he didn't have that "excess" to allow for growth spurts. 

As of today I am increasing the amount he eats closer to the appropriate level.


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

I am a great believer in feeding as to how your pup looks, as mentioned by Texas Red. Dogs are all individuals and some burn calories quicker than others. 

I feed a raw diet and have a 3 yr old and a 6mnth old wire boys. At 6 - 7 months the old boy was eating 1.2 Kg a day. In comparison my 6 month old puppy is a very fussy feeder and if I can get 800 gms a day down him plus full fat goats milk and raw egg - I am doing well. Some days he will eat far less. As he is a growing puppy I worry as to whether he is getting enough, but the interesting thing is he is not thin and has endless energy, - so he must be getting enough.

Feed according to how your dog looks, if he needs more weight and you don't want to increase the quantity feed more fatty meats like duck. If he is is putting too much weight on reduce his feed. 

Glad you have consulted your breeder, that is always a good place to get an opinion.


----------

